# I'm a convert!!!



## sixtysevensg (Aug 27, 2016)

So, after much deliberation and buying "cheaper" reels, on Wednesday night I ordered my Akios 656CTM. It arrived on Saturday and I immediately spooled it up and waited for a break in the rain, and waited, and waited.... Well, I finally got my chance to make it out to the ball field for some test hits yesterday. Man did I make the right decision!!! It just feels so smooth and solid compared to what I had been using, but familiar from my time on the lakes (let it be known that I am no expert in any way, shape, or form). I am a convert! I will be thinning the herd to make way for a CPS rod and maybe a 757.

Thank you, Mr. Farmer!


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

sixtysevensg said:


> So, after much deliberation and buying "cheaper" reels, on Wednesday night I ordered my Akios 656CTM. It arrived on Saturday and I immediately spooled it up and waited for a break in the rain, and waited, and waited.... Well, I finally got my chance to make it out to the ball field for some test hits yesterday. Man did I make the right decision!!! It just feels so smooth and solid compared to what I had been using, but familiar from my time on the lakes (let it be known that I am no expert in any way, shape, or form). I am a convert! I will be thinning the herd to make way for a CPS rod and maybe a 757.
> 
> Thank you, Mr. Farmer!


 You are very welcome, Enjoy!!

Tommy


----------

